# Do I look like a twink



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

As users here have called me 





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Jun 6, 2022)

No


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 6, 2022)

Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

slop slinger said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


@Octillionaire3 Damn broooo crazy


----------



## luljankybo (Jun 6, 2022)

slop slinger said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


nahh this is CRAZYYYY mane 😂😂😂😂


----------



## luljankybo (Jun 6, 2022)

doggy workin out at planet fitness 😂 broke ass nigga go to ymca or sum at least


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 6, 2022)

your feet look small


----------



## Manu le coq (Jun 6, 2022)

Op on his way home after a workout on his 4 inches elevators


----------



## Aeonxdro (Jun 6, 2022)

@Blackgymmax hes at your gym bro. you guys should get a workout in


----------



## AlexAP (Jun 6, 2022)

slop slinger said:


> Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakin' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


Last pic:


----------



## Clark69 (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Zylk (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> As users here have called me
> 
> View attachment 1720526


Your feet look like they're about to explode.


----------



## David Rothschild (Jun 6, 2022)

Nobody here call you a twink, you overcompensating manlet.


----------



## Manu le coq (Jun 6, 2022)

Twink is just a word used by masc fat incel gym bros to put succesful prettyboys down


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Nobody here call you a twink, you overcompensating manlet.


So I guess this site has completely abandoned trying to looksmax and it’s now just a shitty high school atmosphere where everyone just makes fun of each other for trying to better themselves


----------



## Manu le coq (Jun 6, 2022)

Btw op why don’t you consider trt? After 34-35 the testosterone start to decline, i plan to do this myself at this age, with low doses no sides effect except for infertility should happen. Ask @nikeair270 he knows a shit ton of stuff about trr


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> No
> 
> View attachment 1720531


Wow bro what a mogger,6.5psl with puberty


----------



## Bvnny. (Jun 6, 2022)

A straight up mogger but those shoes  like...


----------



## Aeonxdro (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> So I guess this site has completely abandoned trying to looksmax and it’s now just a shitty high school atmosphere where everyone just makes fun of each other for trying to better themselves


 yes, are you new here?


----------



## David Rothschild (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> So I guess this site has completely abandoned trying to looksmax and it’s now just a shitty high school atmosphere where everyone just makes fun of each other for trying to better themselves


I'm all for looksmaxxing. But the kind of looksmaxxing(lifts and blue eye contacts) you do is not effective for people with any social life. People will eventually find out and you will be seen as a weirdo in your social circle.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> I'm all for looksmaxxing. But the kind of looksmaxxing(lifts and blue eye contacts) you do is not actually effective for people with any social life. People will eventually find out and you will be seen as a weirdo in your social circle.


if ur going for long term relationships and stuff

but i only care about getting a girl for a night maybe a few weeks and have no long terms friends


*so its all about what ur goals are.* However I have come around on the blue contact thing, I do theink every blue contact I have tried looks too fake to pass so I go for a medium shade green


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 6, 2022)

Planet Fitness?

Really?

Scared of a real gym?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

slop slinger said:


> Planet Fitness?
> 
> Really?
> 
> *Scared of a real gym?*



yeah, I am an old man. I dont wanna damage my joints doing squats and deadlifts and shit

I go in for 15 minutes and do curls and easy exercises 

plus PF has tanning beds


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah, I am an old man. I dont wanna damage my joints doing squats and deadlifts and shit
> 
> I go in for 15 minutes and do curls and easy exercises
> 
> plus PF has tanning beds


Great arguments. Here's a like


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah, I am an old man. I dont wanna damage my joints doing squats and deadlifts and shit
> 
> I go in for 15 minutes and do curls and easy exercises
> 
> plus PF has tanning beds


Nigga you look like Arnold tf, “muh 15mins” are you just maintaining from when you weren’t old?


----------



## Jamesothy (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> As users here have called me
> 
> View attachment 1720526


No, you're the same age as me. Silly goose.


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Nigga you look like Arnold tf, “muh 15mins” are you just maintaining from when you weren’t old?


no dude I am serious, forever natty, I just do typical bro exercises like cables and dumbell curls and shit. I havent made progress for 12 years since I was 20 years old. Hit my natty limit and have been this size after 1.5 years of lifting


*I am 5'9'' and 185 in the OP video*


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jun 6, 2022)

Your foot size does not scale with your emulated height.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no dude I am serious, forever natty, I just do typical bro exercises like cables and dumbell curls and shit. I havent made progress for 12 years since I was 20 years old. Hit my natty limit and have been this size after 1.5 years of lifting
> 
> 
> *I am 5'9'' and 185 in the OP video*


Damn bro it’s the 5’9-5’10 buildpill then maybe, you look really good better then every gymceeled kid at my highschool by a mile. Fuck bro you must slay, why tf you on forums like this. Also 12 years ago you were 20 tf


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Btw op why don’t you consider trt? After 34-35 the testosterone start to decline, i plan to do this myself at this age, with low doses no sides effect except for infertility should happen. Ask @nikeair270 he knows a shit ton of stuff about trr


definitely havent ruled it out, cause my sex drive is basically non existent and i have tried all different types of supps to increase it. TRT seems amazing, I just dont wanna age myself or lose hair


Erik-Jón said:


> Damn bro it’s the 5’9-5’10 buildpill then maybe, you look really good better then every gymceeled kid at my highschool by a mile. Fuck bro you must slay, why tf you on forums like this. Also 12 years ago you were 20 tf



yeah i am 34

and the genetic test told me I have elite muscle building genetics, high percentage of fast twitch muscle fibers and shit, so its very easy to put on muscle

*I dont get any IOIs at the gym EVER

no one here is getting IOIs its always funny when autists think they are*


----------



## OldRooster (Jun 6, 2022)

During the Faucivirus the PF I went to used to take the pull down ropes and clean them at the end of every day. Then they would hide them in a drawer at the front desk (because they didn't want anyone to use it, because they didn't like cleaning it). So I had to walk across the gym to the front desk and ask for the rope. Good times, not.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> definitely havent ruled it out, cause my sex drive is basically non existent and i have tried all different types of supps to increase it. TRT seems amazing, I just dont wanna age myself or lose hair
> 
> 
> yeah i am 34
> ...


Damn, what’s your lay count at 34?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Damn, what’s your lay count at 34?



until I was 30 it was 8

then I went on a tear and hopped on tinder/bumble for the first time in my life and now its 225


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> until I was 30 it was 8
> 
> then I went on a tear and hopped on tinder/bumble for the first time in my life and now its 225






225!!!!!!!!!! Tf, what’s your Psl if you did that past 30 also tf your bones to for helping you not age and look young. How many these bitchs prime age to


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> View attachment 1720580
> 225!!!!!!!!!! Tf, what’s your Psl if you did that past 30 also tf your bones to for helping you not age and look young. How many these bitchs prime age to












RATE ME- BEFORE/AFTER: Tan, Chin Filler, Neck Training, Hairstyle, Clean Shaven, Lower BF%


I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic Tan for color vs my natural pale white color Chin filler for chin width Hairstyle to hide my naturally high forehead Clean shaven to show off hollow cheeks Dedicated isolation neck training 3-4 times a week Leaner by 10 pounds between the two...




looksmax.org


----------



## Manu le coq (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> and the genetic test told me I have elite muscle building genetics, high percentage of fast twitch muscle fibers and shit, so its very easy to put on muscle


Kek
Big lips + high fast twitchs muscle percentage aka bbc genetic + amerimutt

Wouldn’t be surprised if ou had afro american ancestry
Would be so ironic for a racist


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 6, 2022)

Scammer said:


> Colin jost is more nt than that bug also Chico is nt as fuck
> 
> Aziz has fake bully syndrome nt, the type of nt a looksmax user might force himself to acquire
> 
> The other 2 guys have natural mogger nt confidence


aziz probably has more appeal to non chad chasing women


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> RATE ME- BEFORE/AFTER: Tan, Chin Filler, Neck Training, Hairstyle, Clean Shaven, Lower BF%
> 
> 
> I am 33 on the left pic I am 30 on the right pic Tan for color vs my natural pale white color Chin filler for chin width Hairstyle to hide my naturally high forehead Clean shaven to show off hollow cheeks Dedicated isolation neck training 3-4 times a week Leaner by 10 pounds between the two...
> ...


You like a 24 yo chad jfl, guess some mfs don’t age like these chads in there 40s


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 6, 2022)

slop slinger said:


> aziz probably has more appeal to non chad chasing women


You really think that


----------



## Manchild (Jun 6, 2022)

Absolute unit.
Whats your current dosage? 
Also cage at the copers looking like this IRL is dopamine 24/7. Even looking like how I do and OP's face is +2 on mine


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Kek
> Big lips + high fast twitchs muscle percentage aka bbc genetic + amerimutt
> 
> Wouldn’t be surprised if ou had afro american ancestry
> Would be so ironic for a racist



well the most common thing I get asked is if I am Italian or sometimes ppl ask if I am Russian


But the 23andme test I did was 100% european

50% German
40% English
8% Polish 
2% Swedish


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Absolute unit.
> Whats your current dosage?
> Also cage at the copers looking like this IRL is dopamine 24/7. Even looking like how I do and OP's face is +2 on mine


current dosage? I am natty, always


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 6, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> It's an honour to be on your ignore list



You're not on my ignore list


----------



## Manchild (Jun 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> current dosage? I am natty, always


Pump and lighting then? I find it hard to believe anyone can look like this 24/7 unless extremely elite genetics.


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Jun 6, 2022)

Submissive and moggable


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Pump and lighting then? I find it hard to believe anyone can look like this 24/7 unless extremely elite genetics.


yeah was pumped, in the middle of a shoulder workout. But no I am not even that big tbh. Lighting can make u look so much bigger


*Girls literally ask me if I even workout on TInder dates and shit, in a normal shirt I don't look big

my ex gf told me I should get bigger and take roids cause the guys she looked at on IG were bigger *


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 6, 2022)

uglymug2 said:


> Add me lol


Not happening


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 6, 2022)

@forevergymcelling read my post above. Girls literally don't even think I lift when in normal clothes

muh unrealistic body standards females have


----------



## Lmao (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> well the most common thing I get asked is if I am Italian or sometimes ppl ask if I am Russian
> 
> 
> But the 23andme test I did was 100% european
> ...


true anglo-saxon


----------



## justadude (Jun 7, 2022)

whats ur current body fat?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

.


justadude said:


> whats ur current body fat?


probably 16%

visible abs but not super defined


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> @forevergymcelling read my post above. Girls literally don't even think I lift when in normal clothes
> 
> muh unrealistic body standards females have


You physique mog me to hell tbh I’m only 165 at same height right now 

What size shirts do you wear?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> You physique mog me to hell tbh I’m only 165 at same height right now
> 
> What size shirts do you wear?


Medium


----------



## Hades (Jun 7, 2022)

why are people dogging on planet fitness? what’s wrong with it?


----------



## MediterraneanApollo (Jun 7, 2022)

Good pump and lightning but based on your robust facial features even in high school (fwhr, square hair line etc) one should know that you are genetically not on the slim side lad 
Looks athletic and strong, let's not forget that your body's only function is to *halo* your face and I state this as someone who does bodybuilding for over one decade


----------



## averagejoe (Jun 7, 2022)

Never called you a twink but I did call you a manlet which is true


----------



## Ynot (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> definitely havent ruled it out, cause my sex drive is basically non existent and i have tried all different types of supps to increase it. TRT seems amazing, I just dont wanna age myself or lose hair
> 
> 
> yeah i am 34
> ...


Have you ever tested your t levels?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

Ynot said:


> Have you ever tested your t levels?


no, but definitely should


----------



## Ynot (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no, but definitely should


You got lucky bruh. I got an extremely high sex drive and think of fuckin bitches 24/7 but shitty muscle building genetics. Clown world


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Jun 7, 2022)

Mirin hard


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> well the most common thing I get asked is if I am Italian or sometimes ppl ask if I am Russian
> 
> 
> But the 23andme test I did was 100% european
> ...


8% polish genes
Over, you will be bald by 40-45


----------



## currylightskin (Jun 7, 2022)

No you don't


----------



## David Rothschild (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> @forevergymcelling read my post above. Girls literally don't even think I lift when in normal clothes
> 
> muh unrealistic body standards females have





Amnesia said:


> yeah was pumped, in the middle of a shoulder workout. But no I am not even that big tbh. Lighting can make u look so much bigger
> 
> 
> *Girls literally ask me if I even workout on TInder dates and shit, in a normal shirt I don't look big
> ...


Brutal Suicidefuel

What's your Bideltoid and Biacromial?


----------



## Deleted member 17525 (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> As users here have called me
> 
> View attachment 1720526


You look like you are taking roids tbh


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

Moggcel007 said:


> You look like you are taking roids tbh



i live up to that meme where GUYS all compliment me and my body and girls have never ever said a single good thing about it 

only time women EVER compliment my body is when I am cut enough to have visible abs, never once been complimented on my shoulders or arms or anything (from women)


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 7, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> No
> 
> View attachment 1720531


His original eye color is truly shit indeed


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i live up to that meme where GUYS all compliment me and my body and girls have never ever said a single good thing about it
> 
> only time women EVER compliment my body is when I am cut enough to have visible abs, never once been complimented on my shoulders or arms or anything (from women)


still you probably get compliments about your face


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jun 7, 2022)

No, looks good. But thise shoe lifts are getting out of control nigga looks like u wearing high heels


----------



## Deleted member 17525 (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i live up to that meme where GUYS all compliment me and my body and girls have never ever said a single good thing about it
> 
> only time women EVER compliment my body is when I am cut enough to have visible abs, never once been complimented on my shoulders or arms or anything (from women)


That sucks. I got complimented for wide shoulders by a girl when I was like 165lbs @5'10", wasn't even training much. Maybe your face is too good so they notice the face before muscles


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jun 7, 2022)

Also lose the lifting gloves…be a man Amnesia, tf u need smooth hands for? To give your bf nice handjobs


----------



## Mewton (Jun 7, 2022)

No workout for that noodle fatty's stocky build at the back


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

PCT01 said:


> Also lose the lifting gloves…be a man Amnesia, tf u need smooth hands for? To give your bf nice handjobs


yeah girls always tell me i have soft hands, and they say it in a way that its not a compliment

but i have soft hands and always make sure to manicure my fingernails in order to finger girls and make them squirt. Dont want sharp nails or rough hands to take away the pleasure


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah girls always tell me i have soft hands, and they say it in a way that its not a compliment
> 
> but i have soft hands and always make sure to manicure my fingernails in order to finger girls and make them squirt. Dont want sharp nails or rough hands to take away the pleasure


Calluses from heavy compounds are acc a halo tbh, literally all girls I’ve been with said they’re into it. But yeh keep your nails in check tho


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jun 7, 2022)

Lol mirin your balls of steel to fraud your height 4 inches.

Ive been doing 2 inches and I still feel awkward taking off shoes at the end of the date before sex in case they notice.

Im shocked the girls cannot tell when you take shoes off tbh - maybe they can but jsut dont say anything cos you have chad looks so theyre willing to overlook/forgive in in this circumstance


----------



## jahsuuu (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah was pumped, in the middle of a shoulder workout. But no I am not even that big tbh. Lighting can make u look so much bigger
> 
> 
> *Girls literally ask me if I even workout on TInder dates and shit, in a normal shirt I don't look big
> ...


Your shoulders look crazy in the video. Legit top tier muscle building genetics. Also your frame looks very wide for someone who’s 5’9


----------



## fogdart (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> As users here have called me
> 
> View attachment 1720526





Amnesia said:


> no dude I am serious, forever natty, I just do typical bro exercises like cables and dumbell curls and shit. I havent made progress for 12 years since I was 20 years old. Hit my natty limit and have been this size after 1.5 years of lifting
> 
> 
> *I am 5'9'' and 185 in the OP video*


I'm shocked people ask whether you lift or not when you should technically be bulkier than I am. I'm 188lbs and 5'11 and nobody has ever assumed I don't lift. In fact, I rarely see people who body mog me at the gym or IRL


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 7, 2022)

Manu le coq said:


> Twink is just a word used by masc fat incel gym bros to put succesful prettyboys down


Twink is a compliment. It means you fit the mould of the female gaze.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I'm shocked people ask whether you lift or not when you should technically be bulkier than I am. I'm 188lbs and 5'11 and nobody has ever assumed I don't lift. In fact, I rarely see people who body mog me at the gym or IRL



Average guy I see on the streets is 6'1, 12% bodyfat and 90kg of lean muscle. No idea what they're putting in the water.


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 7, 2022)

Lifefuel 

But those shoes gotta go G all I see is this


----------



## cvzvvc (Jun 7, 2022)

Not even remotely a twink, but the lifts are overkill.


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 7, 2022)

cvzvvc said:


> Not even remotely a twink, but the lifts are overkill.


Elab


----------



## cvzvvc (Jun 7, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Elab


His shoes make his proportions seems out of whack. Girls pick up on these things. If closeted autists on an obscure message board are clued in, then the women he meets in real life are 1000x more sensitive.


----------



## friendly local (Jun 7, 2022)

Straight outta kingdom hearts


----------



## Mouthbreath (Jun 7, 2022)

You need to hide your lifts better


----------



## Deleted member 19478 (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i live up to that meme where GUYS all compliment me and my body and girls have never ever said a single good thing about it
> 
> only time women EVER compliment my body is when I am cut enough to have visible abs, never once been complimented on my shoulders or arms or anything (from women)


Proof that face and being lean are pretty much all that matters.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> As users here have called me
> 
> View attachment 1720526


Was expecting you to not workout at an incel gym ngl


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> I'm shocked people ask whether you lift or not when you should technically be bulkier than I am. I'm 188lbs and 5'11 and nobody has ever assumed I don't lift. In fact, I rarely see people who body mog me at the gym or IRL



yeah i rarely see a guy IRL who body mogs me but IRL doesnt matter. You are being compared to men on IG. That's what my ex said. She looked at fitness dudes on IG and told me to follow one of their "diet plans" to get as big as them

I got fuckign mad and yeller at he that hes on roids its not his diet plan u dumb bitch and she argued back that those fitness guys on IG arent on roids. Women are clueless


----------



## TITUS (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> definitely havent ruled it out, cause my sex drive is basically non existent and i have tried all different types of supps to increase it. TRT seems amazing, I just dont wanna age myself or lose hair
> 
> 
> yeah i am 34
> ...


Quit masturbating. I get hardons from just brief interaction with women.


----------



## wollet2 (Jun 7, 2022)

U look so big and then i find out ure 5'9 and im 6'0 

So ure prob like my buffed manlet friend that looks tiny next to me


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 7, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> U look so big and then i find out ure 5'9 and im 6'0
> 
> So ure prob like my buffed manlet friend that looks tiny next to me


Perks of being a manlet


----------



## wollet2 (Jun 7, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Perks of being a manlet


Which are? Looking like a kid in every real life scenario?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> U look so big and then i find out ure 5'9 and im 6'0
> 
> So ure prob like my buffed manlet friend that looks tiny next to me


i mean in the OP video I am "appearing" to be 6'1'' with those shoes on

but yeah being a manlet is awful. I'd trade 20 pounds of lean mass just to be a barefoot 6'


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jun 7, 2022)

Hades said:


> why are people dogging on planet fitness? what’s wrong with it?


Yeah Idk what the big deal is, it’s just a gym like any other


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 7, 2022)

wollet2 said:


> Which are? Looking like a kid in every real life scenario?


Nigga u know what I mean 

Less SA to cover = easier to build muscle


----------



## fogdart (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah i rarely see a guy IRL who body mogs me but IRL doesnt matter. You are being compared to men on IG. That's what my ex said. She looked at fitness dudes on IG and told me to follow one of their "diet plans" to get as big as them
> 
> I got fuckign mad and yeller at he that hes on roids its not his diet plan u dumb bitch and she argued back that those fitness guys on IG arent on roids. Women are clueless


was she a stacy? how old was she? sounds like something a dumb bimbo would say


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

fogdart said:


> was she a stacy? how old was she? sounds like something a dumb bimbo would say


no super sheltered christian girl who never kissed a guy until 25
first generation from russia
average looks
27 years old

thats what shocked me the most, cause it came from her not some dumb IG bimbo type girl

but blackpilled me that ALL women are vapid whores even "sheltered" ones


----------



## TeenAscender (Jun 7, 2022)

Mirin obvious shoe lifts in air max 95


----------



## TeenAscender (Jun 7, 2022)

Do you even bench 225 brah


----------



## TranceMaxx (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no super sheltered christian girl who never kissed a guy until 25
> first generation from russia
> average looks
> 27 years old
> ...


Have y given up on LTR or having kids or what. U can’t slay and be content forever


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> As users here have called me
> 
> View attachment 1720526


why is your broke ass working out at planet fitness?

and no, twinks are skinny. you're just short.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jun 7, 2022)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

Ethniframementalcel said:


> How much do you weigh?


185@5’9 in that video in the op


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> 185@5’9 in that video in the op


you're 5'9??? Why do you fuck with all the shoe lifts and shit? 5'9 is like average height bro wtf.

lookin good though, mirin Uncle Amnesia


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 7, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> @forevergymcelling read my post above. Girls literally don't even think I lift when in normal clothes
> 
> muh unrealistic body standards females have


Bruh 
You lying or is California full of roided guys 
Wtf


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 7, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> Do you even bench 225 brah


used to but nowadays barely for a rep


----------



## Hades (Jun 7, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> Yeah Idk what the big deal is, it’s just a gym like any other


for real. I go there and I see dudes who are built like fitness models. It’s not like the gym isn’t good enough to get an optimal physique.


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 7, 2022)

You dont look like a Twink. You are a Jock


----------



## Melo95 (Jun 7, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Average guy I see on the streets is 6'1, 12% bodyfat and 90kg of lean muscle. No idea what they're putting in the water.


Complete horseshit. The height isn't crazy, but the other shit you listed in combination. Lies


----------



## Paroxysm (Jun 7, 2022)

Clark69 said:


> View attachment 1720545









I legit fucking died

Mirin OP's dedication to looksmaxxing though. That bodycount is insane too I'm honestly skeptical about him having fucked 200 women in 4 years but I want to believe it for hopefuel purposes


----------



## Boxingfan (Jun 8, 2022)

How long have you been training?


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 8, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> How long have you been training?


since I was 19 (13 years) but I am pretty sure I havent gained any lean mass since the second year of training. Been natty forever


----------



## Boxingfan (Jun 8, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> since I was 19 (13 years) but I am pretty sure I havent gained any lean mass since the second year of training. Been natty forever


How do you stay consistent in the gym? I always go hard for like 2-3 weeks then drop off and say fuck it for a week and not go to the gym. Going to workout always seems like a chore rather then something I want to do.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Jun 9, 2022)

Boxingfan said:


> How do you stay consistent in the gym? I always go hard for like 2-3 weeks then drop off and say fuck it for a week and not go to the gym. Going to workout always seems like a chore rather then something I want to do.


Open up Instagram, look at all the hot ass bitches on there that you aren’t fucking


----------



## oldcell (Jun 9, 2022)

Whats your real height mate? seem low 5 9 , or so, not that bad actually

How do you perceive your own height? 

Physique looks great


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 9, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> definitely havent ruled it out, cause my sex drive is basically non existent and i have tried all different types of supps to increase it. TRT seems amazing, I just dont wanna age myself or lose hair
> 
> 
> yeah i am 34
> ...


really? I get some occasionaly, but yeah it's not that often as it would be expected, maybe in US it's different tho


----------



## IceBreaker0 (Jun 9, 2022)

Nigga that body is insane

Also i respect you for not having tatoos tbh


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 9, 2022)

Paroxysm said:


> I legit fucking died
> 
> Mirin OP's dedication to looksmaxxing though. That bodycount is insane too I'm honestly skeptical about him having fucked 200 women in 4 years but I want to believe it for hopefuel purposes


Not hard to believe.. 

99th percentile in face & he went full time on tinder for a year 

Even if you were a HTN or chadlite you can rack up at LEAST 50


----------



## Amnesia (Jun 9, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> Not hard to believe..
> 
> 99th percentile in face & he went full time on tinder for a year
> 
> Even if you were a HTN or chadlite you can rack up at LEAST 50


yeah i literally treated it like a full time job. Lining up dates every single night


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 9, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah i literally treated it like a full time job. Lining up dates every single night


Not having your own place yet is so brutal 

I missed out on so many lays cuz of it


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jun 10, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah girls always tell me i have soft hands, and they say it in a way that its not a compliment
> 
> but i have soft hands and always make sure to manicure my fingernails in order to finger girls and make them squirt. Dont want sharp nails or rough hands to take away the pleasure


How bad of a failo are soft hands.


----------



## onnysk (Jun 10, 2022)

Looks good but lifts are overkill 

Girls that are into you will be so because of body and face, you would probably fuck them regardless


----------



## Pakicel (Jun 22, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> definitely havent ruled it out, cause my sex drive is basically non existent and i have tried all different types of supps to increase it. TRT seems amazing, I just dont wanna age myself or lose hair
> 
> 
> yeah i am 34
> ...


How are you not getting IOIs at the gym? Don't women approach you there?


----------



## snsfg122 (Jun 26, 2022)

tf lmao no


----------



## TeenAscender (Jul 3, 2022)

Dude 185 at 5’9 shredded is fuckin mogger for a natty


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> People will eventually find out and you will be seen as a weirdo in your social circle.


he is 34 years old and posting on this forum. Do you think he cares?


----------



## David Rothschild (Jul 3, 2022)

Rupert Pupkin said:


> *he is 34 years old and posting on this forum*. Do you think he cares?


Ironic


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Ironic


very funny


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> I'm all for looksmaxxing. But the kind of looksmaxxing(lifts and blue eye contacts) you do is not effective for people with any social life. People will eventually find out and you will be *seen as a weirdo in your social circle.*


i have no social circle


----------



## Deleted member 20452 (Jul 27, 2022)

Show your back


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Jul 27, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> As users here have called me
> 
> View attachment 1720526


Niggs those elevator shoes look obvious as fuck 

You look 5'11 at best


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Jul 27, 2022)

You know it’s over for the average male , when the forum Chad needs constant validation from teen subhumans


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice shoe lifts


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Oct 10, 2022)

GandyIsNormie said:


> No
> 
> View attachment 1720531


Mexican


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 10, 2022)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Mexican


Completely inaccurate assessment of @Amnesia phenotype

Maybe your just retarded


----------



## TheHandcel (Oct 11, 2022)

mirin how fucking low inhib it is to walk around in 4 inch heels and fucking blue eye contacts nearly 24/7


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Oct 11, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> So I guess this site has completely abandoned trying to looksmax and it’s now just a shitty high school atmosphere where everyone just makes fun of each other for trying to better themselves


Most posters here are 13-17. Back even 2 years ago most posters on PSL were 21+ 

It's gone downhill massively since Sluthate / Lookism days.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> until I was 30 it was 8
> 
> then I went on a tear and hopped on tinder/bumble for the first time in my life and now its 225


How many bitches did you raw dog, and creampie lol.


----------

